# Marine Vet dies protecting students



## cupper (22 Oct 2013)

Setting aside the gun debate, the story below exemplifies duty and courage.  

*Sparks Middle School: Meet Michael Landsberry, The Sparks Middle School Teacher Who Died Protecting Students From A Gunman*

http://www.ibtimes.com/sparks-middle-school-meet-michael-landsberry-sparks-middle-school-teacher-who-died-protecting



> Nevada schoolteacher Michael Landsberry is being praised as a hero after he was shot and killed on Monday morning defending his students from a boy gunman.
> 
> When a disgruntled seventh-grader with a gun entered his classroom at Sparks Middle School on Monday, Landsberry rushed toward the student, attempting to shield his class and talk the gunman into dropping his weapon. Instead, the youth shot and killed Landsberry before wounding two more students and taking his own life. The news of Landsberry’s death has rocked the community of Sparks and neighboring Reno.
> 
> ...



More at link.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (22 Oct 2013)

Semper Fi, Marine


----------



## Emilio (22 Oct 2013)

Semper Fi


----------



## Kat Stevens (22 Oct 2013)

There's a special place in heaven for those who run _toward_ gunfire and explosions, Semper Fi.


----------



## The Bread Guy (22 Oct 2013)

This says it all ....


> *“In my estimation, he is a hero”*


----------



## Goose15 (22 Oct 2013)

Semper Fi, Marine, Semper Fi.


----------



## pbi (23 Oct 2013)

In the finest tradition of the Corps. Semper Fi.


----------



## Danjanou (23 Oct 2013)

Semper Fi  and rest in peace brother


----------



## Old Sweat (23 Oct 2013)

He made Chesty proud! Semper fi.


----------



## Journeyman (23 Oct 2013)

Sorry, but I'm just not getting past.....





			
				cupper said:
			
		

> a disgruntled seventh-grader with a gun


      :not-again:


----------



## OldSolduer (23 Oct 2013)

RIP Marine.


----------



## Canadian.Trucker (24 Oct 2013)

Well done, a true hero.


----------



## jollyjacktar (24 Oct 2013)

I would expect no less from such a man.  A tragic loss to society at large.


----------

